# just got a small underground bunker. what should i put in it?



## SirLSD (Apr 21, 2015)

building a new house and will have a small bunker under it. was limited to size of 4.7m long, 2.3m wide, 2m high internal. roughly 5 yards long by 7 feet wide by just over 6 feet tall.
will need to sleep 2 adults and 1 child.
any advice appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What disaster situation are you preparing for?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Food water medicine security 7 Day supply. for such a small area I would say focus on entrys and exits making them blend in and caches surrounding your home site not close but not far either. Id also say build a rat hole for the wife and kid No one expects a hidden room in a hidden room. for such a small area its a given you will be leaving it if only to keep from going stir crazy plus for those of us who know how to look they just arnt that well hidden.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What climate zone are you in?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Will you be able to get water and sanitation in? That will limit how long you could stay inside. From what you have said so far it sounds like a storm shelter. I would avoid calling it a bunker as that has negative connotations.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Snakes. I'd put in lots of snakes.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yep sounds like a tornado shelter to me. Wouldn't want to stay down there too long. Get a bunch of water, snacks and some form of entertainment like cards or monopoly. You may consider a 5 gallon bucket or camp toilet to relieve yourselves in. Look it up, there are kits for sale.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a question, Who build's a bunker with no clue of what to put inside?
Most people that go as far as building a "bunker" have a Purdy good idea of what should go inside it. IMO.

Maybe start with the basic's like food and water, security....
More information would be required to answer such a question as well.

Calling it a bunker is a little far fetched, with the size of it anyways. A storm shelter would be more appropriate.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Actually, as I think about it, I would just call it a basement.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I have a question, Who build's a bunker with no clue of what to put inside?
> Most people that go as far as building a "bunker" have a Purdy good idea of what should go inside it. IMO.
> 
> Maybe start with the basic's like food and water, security....
> ...


Maybe he got some bad LSD and needs a reminder from his prepper buddies?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Two points. Look to RVs for space savings. A couch that opens to a bed & a dinette that the table lowers & becomes a double bed.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

Nuclear, Biological, and Chemical filtration system
Blast Valves
Fresh Air Fan
Heavy duty door
Small kitchen area
Self Composting Toilet
Shower
Grey Water Pump
Fresh Water Pump
Storage Area
Carpeting
Painted Interior Walls
Bunk Beds
LED Lighting
110 volt Wall Outlets
Flat Screen TV
Security System
Stairs and Exterior Security Hatch
Emergency Escape Tunnel
100 Year Coal Tar Exterior Coating
Flushing Toilet
DEEP In Floor Storage
Bathtub and Shower
Fort Knox Vault Door
Gun Safe
NBC Water Filtration System
Grow Rooms
12 volt Battery Backup & Inverter
Hardwood Flooring
Plush Carpet and Padding
Ceramic Tile
Oxygen Scrubber
Master Bedroom
Solar System
Wind Mill
Generator
Air Monitoring System
Water Storage Tanks
Septic Tank
Wood Trim Package
Upgraded Cabinets and Countertops
HAM Radios
Wood Burning Stove
Heat, Air-Conditioning, and De-Humidifier
Wheel Chair lifts
Pet rooms
Medical rooms
Elevator Lifts
Vehicle Garages
Water Storage Tanks


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

besides the usual stuff I would put a pooper


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SirLSD said:


> building a new house and will have a small bunker under it. was limited to size of 4.7m long, 2.3m wide, 2m high internal. roughly 5 yards long by 7 feet wide by just over 6 feet tall.
> will need to sleep 2 adults and 1 child.
> any advice appreciated.
> thanks


A baseball batting cage for little leaguers or midgets would fit nicely. Or snakes.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Your new sig is hilarious Slip!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Your new sig is hilarious Slip!


Thanks Ark! But I'm still blocked from Mish's Birthday Party Thread as well as the "Crrepy" Thread. Maybe someone from "Ontario" has done gone "computer crazy" on us? (Play on words of the country tune, "******* Crazy") :smug:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> I have a question, Who build's a bunker with no clue of what to put inside?
> .


Answer; SirLSD does...:smug:

(Sorry BC1, you just threw that one right down the middle, so I had to take a big ole swing at it! :excitement


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Maybe he got some bad LSD and needs a reminder from his prepper buddies?


Please call him "Sir", LSD is good stuff, makes you forget that SHTF.

*Rancher*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Ark! But I'm still blocked from Mish's Birthday Party Thread as well as the "Crrepy" Thread. Maybe someone from "Ontario" has done gone "computer crazy" on us? (Play on words of the country tune, "******* Crazy") :smug:


Hey Slip! Wanna go grab a beer? I was blocked from Mish's elitist party thread as well.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey Slip! Wanna go grab a beer? I was blocked from Mish's elitist party thread as well.


I'm blocked from my own party!! This multiple personalities thing sucks squirrel nuggets! =) I wonder who I pissed off!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey Slip! Wanna go grab a beer? I was blocked from Mish's elitist party thread as well.


Way ahead of you Sasq...to Mrs Slippy's ever increasing concern...



Mish said:


> I'm blocked from my own party!! This multiple personalities thing sucks squirrel nuggets! =) I wonder who I pissed off!!


Update on Mrs Slippy and the tractor...Yes, she washed it!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy, did she ride it after she was done cleaning it?


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

If it's anything like the one I've seen

a dehumidifier.

Opened the hatch and it was full of water. Being buried condensation eventually filled it with water.

Maybe a sump pump too.


----------



## SirLSD (Apr 21, 2015)

ok storm shelter it is then. sorry my wife was dragging me off to bed and only had 30 seconds to type the first post. im in Australia and it might be hard for you US guys to believe but basements simply do not exist in Australia. I tried about 10 different home building companies to build our house and nobody would even contemplate the idea of building a basement. eventually I found one company that would allow me to put one in myself and have it completed and covered as long as it doesn't come within a foot of any part of the house. with those restrictions I only really had one choice of room to put it under. the 4.7m length (5.06m outside) allowed 1 foot either side before it reached the footings for either wall of that room. width was restricted to 2.6m outside(2.3minternal) as that is standard truck width to get it transported from half way across the country. for the record it is a reinforced concrete prefab rectangle. walls floor and roof either 6" or 7" thick. technically it is a wine cellar. concrete has been waterproofed but couldn't make it any taller as water table is not far below it I we couldn't risk flotation issues.
a 6" hole cut for air in and a 6" cut for exhaust. 
I live in one of the most isolated capital citys in the world so less concerned about NCB weapons. more storm/bushfire/civil unrest concerns. nature reserve across the road is a fire risk.
ideas on how to best use such a small space is what I am looking at. like the idea of the fold down table and chairs turning into double bed, monopoly, etc. toilet will be 5 gal bucket and bags but wont get used. will have mains water and power connected. couple of car batteries for backup. at least 7 day food and water.
my main question is for others with a storm shelter under their house is what will they do if the house catches on fire? seal off the air vent and ride it out? I will have 4 inch house concrete slab then 4 inch sand then 7 inch concrete shelter between me and the fire. door hatch will be at 2 levels. wet blankets in shelter. maybe a scuba tank?
thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would vote to leave enough room for plenty of hooch..smokes..water and beanie weenies. Trash bags come in handy for going poo in the bucket most likely.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if the house catches on fire - in a shelter such as that -ahh, cook I guess. sorry


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Baked tates. Smart thinking We best save this for tornadoes and nuke attacks etc.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

If your house catches on fire, get away from the house. Staying in an enclosed space a foot away from the burning building is not a good thing, even if you are underground. At the very least you would have a huge concern with smoke inhalation if the shelter isn't properly ventilated. 

If wild fires are your main concern, you don't need a storm shelter; keep your land cleared of brush, wet down the things that won't get water damage, and if it gets bad enough, evacuate.

If flash floods are a concern, get as high as you can--a storm shelter would be a death trap. I don't know if that's a concern in your area or not, but I'll say it anyway. This also goes if you happen to be near water and have to deal with hurricanes and tropical storms.

I actually don't know if a storm shelter/bunker would actually be any good outside of nuclear war, tornadoes, or bombs being dropped on your head--and for two of those, you have to be deeper than I believe your shelter is.

Have I missed anything and/or gotten something wrong?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SirLSD said:


> building a new house and will have a small bunker under it. was limited to size of 4.7m long, 2.3m wide, 2m high internal. roughly 5 yards long by 7 feet wide by just over 6 feet tall.
> will need to sleep 2 adults and 1 child.
> any advice appreciated.
> thanks


Just build a subfloor that is hidden coceiled entry with false wall or floor things like circulation are important. Locality will also matter.

You can do it as a storm cellar.

It may be cheaper just to bury an old rv if you can find someone to bring that up to code. You can then bring in some type of ventilation into the heat/ac of the vehicle. make sure that your exhausts and intakes are filtered with a filter using 40mm NATO filter attachments can let you double gas mask filters to act as air intakes. Getting vapour sealing over the whole thing is a step to look into. Humidity is another consideration, consider women type of dehumidifier. UV light can keep out mold and be used to make food and water safer.

In the end if dealing with any type of construction check your local building codes.

IMO the cheapest way would be to just build a pool area in your basement then build a floor you can enter by. I'd plop the Rv down there or an old school bus, you can pick em up for a thousand if you look around.

Not aware of parking an Rv in your basement being illegal. then build the house around it. You can try to emp proof it then vapour seal get airlines through the Rv air pumps etc.. You have septic etc.. Weight isn't a problem cause the basement supports it. This is how I would do it if I was building a new house.

The only way it would be better is if there was a ramp that you could drive it out by removing the floor like an underground garage.

Plus if you ever build a new bunker connected through a renovation, you can use your hole as an indoor pool with a little work.
https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q...ury-swimming-pool-and-spa-area.html;1920;1333

http://www.bluepools.co.uk/basement-buried-pool-hall-design.html

Back yard burried poolhall / rv garage.


----------



## SirLSD (Apr 21, 2015)

Will2 said:


> IMO the cheapest way would be to just build a pool area in your basement then build a floor you can enter by.
> 
> The only way it would be better is if there was a ramp that you could drive it out by removing the floor like an underground garage.
> 
> ...


I would love to be able to build a house with a basement but no building company will do it in Australia. I did find a company that would build an undercroft garage but thay wanted about $200,000 just for that part. I guess a basement the same size 20' by 20' would cost about the same. then you got the cost of the house on top of that plus cost of land. don't have a spare million unfortunately.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm curious, SirLSD. Why are basements so expensive there? Is there a lot of rock to dig through, or what?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lye,for the pooper


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Slippy, did she ride it after she was done cleaning it?


Yes, then She asked me to back it in for her...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes, then She asked me to back it in for her...


OMG!!! I always have a hard time backing it in!! I have to take it really slow. Need to remember just to relax. I'm always worried I'm going to break stuff.
Your wife is a lucky girl.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> OMG!!! I always have a hard time backing it in!! I have to take it really slow. Need to remember just to relax. I'm always worried I'm going to break stuff.
> Your wife is a lucky girl.


Excellent advise. Sometimes the implements start swinging around so you have to adjust your speed and make sure you don't over-correct your steering. Slow and steady usually gets the job done.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent advise. Sometimes the implements start swinging around so you have to adjust your speed and make sure you don't over-correct your steering. Slow and steady usually gets the job done.


I might wash the tractor tonight. If I'm feeling brave I'll back it in! I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure if they're talking about tractors or making overt sexual references.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure if they're talking about tractors or making overt sexual references.


Pervert!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Pervert!


Flattery will get you nowhere.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere.


NO?!! Dang! It's always worked before.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> NO?!! Dang! It's always worked before.


Well you're not messing with your run o' the mill bi-pedal ape man.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SirLSD said:


> I would love to be able to build a house with a basement but no building company will do it in Australia. I did find a company that would build an undercroft garage but thay wanted about $200,000 just for that part. I guess a basement the same size 20' by 20' would cost about the same. then you got the cost of the house on top of that plus cost of land. don't have a spare million unfortunately.


Yehr,

its all his you go about it but I can assure you it costs less than 100,000 to dig out an Rv sized basement.

Being is aussyland local code is a different story.

If you are making a safehole, you might want a rebreather, some books that are disposable, food and water, aand padding like in gyms for the floor and walls. You might also want a crank radio. If you are stuck in a hole for a week what would you want t, what about a month?

You probably won't get too much stuff in there but you could still vapour seal it and bring in air tubes with gas mask filters. I would do as such. I would make it so it was steps that were able to be used for sitting on or laying on. Then pad the lower levels, put food and water supplies on the bottom.

It is pretty standard Food water shelter first aid, entertainment.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the dude is in Australia and apparently the contractors there don't want or know how to build one so the price is stupidly high- the man could dig it out himself and get a truck to bring in concrete but then again I don't know aussy codes and maybe there is a unusually high radon factor in that area and nobody wants to touch it. 
you may have other options like digging and building a root type cellar away from the house and make that your storm shelter, we really don't know your situation and the regs/codes etc.. but it is cool that your trying to get it done.


----------



## SirLSD (Apr 21, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> the dude is in Australia and apparently the contractors there don't want or know how to build one so the price is stupidly high- the man could dig it out himself and get a truck to bring in concrete but then again I don't know aussy codes and maybe there is a unusually high radon factor in that area and nobody wants to touch it.
> you may have other options like digging and building a root type cellar away from the house and make that your storm shelter, we really don't know your situation and the regs/codes etc.. but it is cool that your trying to get it done.


yeah I don't know why it is so expensive. partly that building codes are different. I know that every house ive ever seen is double brick wall.as opposed to the remnance ive seen on tv after tornados in the US where the house frames are made of wood. never seen that here. other problem is that because nobody does basements, nobody has any experience in doing basements. as soon as it becomes a custom job out of the ordinary they seem to double the price. the builders would rather build 3 standard houses than spend the time and effort of building a one of a kind. there is no shortage of houses being built. Australia didn't go into recession during the GFC.


----------

